
Google's 'War on Apps' Is About Making Them Irrelevant - siquick
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kurtmarko/2015/06/23/googles-war-on-apps/
======
siquick
I liked the comment about most apps "are the smartphone equivalent of the
bookmark bar"

Based upon that, all that really needs to happen is for iOS to allow bookmarks
on the home screens and for these bookmarks to send notifications (is this
possible now?) and there will be little point in the majority of iOS apps.

~~~
rdsnsca
A lot of web pages I view in Safari on Mac OS X will ask permission to send me
notifications (the first time I visit them).

